# Existing Presets Disappeared



## juslaughter

Hi

I have just completed the update to 7.3 for Classic and all my existing presets have disappeared including ones I have created myself and a very large number from various sources such as OnOne, etc.

Any ideas on how to get these back?

Thanks


----------



## juslaughter

Quick update. I have recovered some by rechecking the Store presets in the catalog. Only some though, none of the OnOne presets have been recovered, so presuming I have to reinstall these.


----------



## juslaughter

OMG!!!!!! ALL MY CUSTOM EXPORTS HAVE DISAPPEARED TOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## pauljames34

Yeah, bit of a cock up.

I noted it said it couldn't find my custom colorchecker PROFILES, but they were still attached to some photos :/

If I hit reset it puts my custom profile back though!


----------



## juslaughter

OK, so I have unchecked the Store Presets in Catalog and now I have my exports back but still not the Develop presets so I am going to reinstall the presets.

Really annoying Adobe, thanks for the extra work.


----------



## donoreo

See this thread here: New 7.3 did not convert all my develop presets 

And at Adobe: Lightroom Classic: Develop Presets did not all convert to new format in 7.3 | Photoshop Family Customer Community


----------



## juslaughter

Adobe have resolved in a very convoluted way.

Check the Stored in Catalog option, no presets. 
Close LR.
Copy the presets from the non catalog location to the catalog location.
Reopen LR, a conversion process takes place and presets appear.
Uncheck the Stored in Catalog option.
Close LR.
Reopen LR.

Seems a bit dubious to me but at least I didn't have to manually import all those presets.


----------



## donoreo

I manually imported mine.  :(


----------



## Victoria Bampton

That's a bit bizarre, but I know the Store Presets with Catalog option is a bit messy at the moment. It should copy the files back and forth now, but I'm not convinced it's entirely stable.


----------



## donoreo

Victoria Bampton said:


> That's a bit bizarre, but I know the Store Presets with Catalog option is a bit messy at the moment. It should copy the files back and forth now, but I'm not convinced it's entirely stable.



In other words, Adobe released this too soon.  It feel very Beta.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Most of it's pretty solid, but I'd have held the presets changes back till the next release personally.


----------



## donoreo

Victoria Bampton said:


> Most of it's pretty solid, but I'd have held the presets changes back till the next release personally.


Which is why you are not a Product Manager at Adobe


----------



## BYUGRL

Victoria Bampton said:


> Most of it's pretty solid, but I'd have held the presets changes back till the next release personally.


How do you "hold presets changes back"--I am wanting to upgrade but after reading all the issues I am rethinking--I am not tech savy and just want it to go smooth. 
Thank god for your page is all I can say--I wish ADOBE would consider your kind of help--


----------



## Johan Elzenga

BYUGRL said:


> How do you "hold presets changes back"--I am wanting to upgrade but after reading all the issues I am rethinking--I am not tech savy and just want it to go smooth.
> Thank god for your page is all I can say--I wish ADOBE would consider your kind of help--


You can't hold back anything if you update. What Victoria means is that Adobe should have continued to have these new profiles in beta testing a bit longer, and not have introduced them already in this update, but in Lightroom Classic 7.4. There always is beta testing before something is introduced, but if you look at the number of issues that have surfaced since the introduction, then it does look like it was still rushed too much.


----------



## Zenon

I had 2 other glitches which Victoria helped solve. Thought it was good and then about an hour ago I realized all my presets did not appear. I keep them in the LR catalogue folder,  not the system folder. I just moved them to the system folder and pointed LR there. Then I copied that folder and put it back to the original location, pointed LR there and they all came up.

This only happened on my iMac which has an HD drive. My MacBook Air with SSD did not suffer these issues. Both devices are set up the same way.  Very odd.


----------



## Dan Marchant

donoreo said:


> In other words, Adobe released this too soon.  It feel very Beta.


The *Store Presets with catalog* option never seemed to be very well implemented. I had several LR plugins that wouldn't work if that option was selected.  Now it seems this latest upgrade can't handle it either.

It feels as if some programmer implemented this feature one day but forgot to tell anyone else on the team, which is why the rest of the code can't seem to figure it out


----------



## xetmarcr

I hate to say it but I agree that Adobe may have released this update prematurely, so I decided to roll back to 7.2 until all these issues have been fixed.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Dan Marchant said:


> I had several LR plugins that wouldn't work if that option was selected.



That was just because the plug-ins were copying their files to the global location. Moving them to the catalog location would have worked.

But yes, store presets with catalog has always been messy. I wouldn't be surprised if it didn't disappear at some point, but then you're left with the problem of how to handle a catalog on multiple computers.


----------



## Laura Shoe

I have a client who just upgraded from Lightroom 6 to Lightroom Classic 7.4. She stores her presets with the catalog. She received the message that her presets had been successfully converted to XMP. The old ones in her catalog folder have the symbols before the names, and the converted XMP files are present in the Camera Raw folder in AppData. However, none of these user or 3rd party presets show in the Presets panel in Lightroom.  I'm not clear if the answer to getting them to show up is in this thread - can someone clarify this for me? Thank you!


----------



## Jim Wilde

Laura, have you had your client try unchecking the "Store with Catalog" option, just to see if the Develop Presets appear in the Presets panel? If you did, what happened, or if you didn't it might be worth a try. If they then do turn up, you should then be able to check the option again, and this time LR should copy the presets to the catalog location. That was my understanding about how it should work, though I thought that the copy would be done immediately.


----------



## Rob_Cullen

Laura,  You may be aware, but, there have been quite a few reports of people updating to v7.4 without a subscription and finding commonly that the Preset system does not work in various ways. Their System Info looks like this-
_Lightroom Classic version: 7.4 [ 1176617 ]
License: *Perpetual*_
Your first question might be- "Check the System Info"
For example- See the last reply post by Johan Elzenga here-
7.3 Presets converted and moved - not in the re... | Adobe Community


----------



## Laura Shoe

Thank you, @Jim Wilde  and @I-See-Light!  I'm sure that she has a subscription;  I'll have her try unchecking and rechecking the Store Presets option.


----------



## Laura Shoe

That did the trick, @Jim Wilde! Thanks again.


----------

